# réutilisation du DD d'une Time Capsule HS ?



## shalero (11 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Après quelques années de bons et loyaux services, ma Time Capsule 4è génération type MD032LL/A ne s'allume plus.
Elle n'a pas aimé la dernière coupure de courant : plus de voyant vert. Par contre j'entends toujours le ronronnement du DD lorsque je l'allume,
et je me dis que j'aimerais bien encore profiter de ses 2 TB de stockage.
Il existe des tutos :

https://youtu.be/vPUG79ASwlk

https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Remp...+de+la+Time+Capsule+d'Apple+modèle+A1302/2750

Mais la question de l'utilisation postérieure n'apparaît pas, d'où ma question : après avoir retiré le DD comme indiqué dans ses tutos, le DD est-il formatable à loisible et utilisable comme DD externe lambda, par exemple en le logeant dans un boîtier SATA externe ?
Merci de votre aide,
Manuel


----------



## FalloutXtreme (11 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Exactement ! 
Une fois le DD retiré, tu pourras le formater et l'utiliser à loisir en le mettant dans un boitier externe


----------



## shalero (11 Septembre 2020)

Parfait, merci !


----------



## shalero (12 Décembre 2020)

Hi folks,

Suite du processus : ça a fonctionné, le disque est maintenant dans un boîtier Orico, mais je me retrouve avec trois volumes :

un volume principal que j'ai formaté en ExFAT pour pouvoir échanger des données avec un PC, il fait quasi 2 tera
un volume intitulé APconfig de 862 Mo
un volume intitulé APswap de 1,1 Go
certainement des reliquats de Time Machine.

Je préfèrerais un volume unique, question de clarté, d'où ma question : 
y a-t-il possibilité de fusionner les deux petits volumes dans mon gros volume ... et comment ?  Je n'ai pas trouvé avec l'utilitaire de disque.
Merci de votre aide,
Manuel


----------



## maxou56 (12 Décembre 2020)

shalero a dit:


> certainement des reliquats de Time Machine.


Bonsoir,
Tu as sans doute pas bien sélectionné le disque lors du formatage. Mais probablement uniquement la partition HFS+

Dans Utilitaire de disque > présentation > Afficher tous les appareils.
Bien sélectionner le disque (pas la/les partitions, Volumes...)


----------



## shalero (12 Décembre 2020)

Bingo !  C'était ex-ac-te-ment ça. Je commençais à chercher des solutions avec la commande diskutil dans le Terminal, bref à me compliquer la vie, et tu m'as apporté la lumière.  Merci Maxou56, tout est réglé !!


----------

